# DVD Formats +Rw - rw ?



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Just recently purchased a cyberhome DVD recorder. +RW format. I have just recently found out that there are various formats available -R , +RW. So which is the right one to get . Did I screw up by getting the +RW format or should I have gotten the -R. which format is best and why?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

There are pluses and minuses to both. Many recorders are now starting to support both formats. Just be sure to buy the + media.

Both formats work the same once they are recorded (i.e. normal players can play both as if they are regular DVDs). Note old players have problems with recorded disks (some have problems with the +, some with the -).


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

If you bought the cyberhome at wally world, you paid about 200 less than the panasonic . But the panasonic will record dvd-ram discs, I use mine to record downrezzed hd from my 6000u( use it like a pvr) as the ram discs are re-recordable for many more times than an RW, and I think the pq is better than the R's. as to compatability my dvd-rs play on all of my dvd players. But the price you paid is a good deal.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The DVD plus format is going to die ,,, trust me.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

All RW disks should rewrite a thousand times or more. The advantage of Ram is write-read at same time--drawback compatability with other units. The advantage of +RW and -R is most campatability with other units. Sony makes units that do both +RW and - (dash)RWs as well a -R in stand alone machines


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Can you write mp3's to a dvd+rw and play them back then record over or add to that dvd+rw disk later on? If so can you play that dvd+rw disk with those mp3's in a cd player that can play mp3's? Does the dvd+rw have to be formatted before burning mp3's or data to it?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Most SC players don't play DVDs


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I have stored mp3's as data on a -rw, and it would play in my dvd player but I could not access the menu and select individual tracks. I could only advance.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The dual-format drives are the way to go, but now they are coming out with dual-layer recorders. That's the way to go going forward.....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just bought a laptop a month ago. Its a Dell Inspiron 8500 and I got a cd burner and DVD burner with it. The DVD burner burns at 4x. In the future when the dual-layer burners come down in price is it possible to upgrade the burner in my laptop to the dual-layer burner or am I stuck with what I got? I know I could add an external hard drive to it but would like to have it all built in.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

You can swap out the CD drive, but I'm sure Dell will charge a pretty penny....once they actually make it. For laptops, the custom drives don't come out as quickly as the standard ones.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Doesn't the Inspiron 8500 have a firewire port on it? I have a couple Precision M50 laptops at work and I believe they are the same laptop (with a different video card) and they have the 1394 port on the side. If so, just look for external firewire drives. Much cheaper than buying from Dell and you can share it with other computers.


----------

